# Exo Terra Backgrounds--Safe?



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi, I was just wondering if the Exoterra foam backgrounds are safe in terms of frog access the rearside of the foam. Have there been any issues with frogs getting into the back and getting stuck?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't have any experience with them...I just have one exo terra buddha background I bought for a later viv project but no actual exo terra tank, but I'd say if it is a concern seal it up just to be safe with silicone, or greatstuff foam, or maybe just jam a bunch of wet sphagnum moss tightly into any cracks/openings


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

My Frog has been in a vivarium with an exo background for 5 1/2 years now. They fit really well into the backs of the vivariums, so I don't really think it could happen. My frog has hid up in the crack between the ceiling of the viv and the background, but was perfectly able to negotiate around up there.


----------



## azuerusfan (Jan 28, 2014)

oldlady25715 said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if the Exoterra foam backgrounds are safe in terms of frog access the rearside of the foam. Have there been any issues with frogs getting into the back and getting stuck?


2 out of 4 of my dentrobates azureus got stuck in the background and we had to rip apart the tank


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Also, not sure about the exo backgrounds, but regular Styrofoam is a known endocrine disruptor, which can become problematic in the future.


----------



## Veneer (Nov 13, 2012)

I'd really recommend that you take care to seal all gaps. Precautionary principle.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

We found eggs on the back of those backgrounds before, in the very bottom with the clay balls, where there is some water. 

Marta


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Does anyone know of any way to seal the styrofoam so that is doesn't mess with hormones? Maybe silicone and great stuff?

Edit: Ed gave a response to this:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/2000-safety-styrofoam-2.html#post739391


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Fantastica said:


> Does anyone know of any way to seal the styrofoam so that is doesn't mess with hormones? Maybe silicone and great stuff?
> 
> Edit: Ed gave a response to this:
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/2000-safety-styrofoam-2.html#post739391


I guess I was talking about sealing up the sides so things couldn't get behind it in my reply above. For actually sealing the surface that is tough because most types of styrofoam melt when exposed to the solvents in spray paint, plasti dip, or even a urethane spray. 

If you're trying to preserve the texture, like if you wanted the buddha on an exo-terra background to still be visible, maybe some kinda watery grout, or cement stuff, like maybe titebond? If you mix it really thin so that it preserves the texture but still coats the foam, then you may be able to spray over that with clear spray paint, plasti dip or urethane spray.

One thing nice about great stuff and pond foams is they are a urethane foam that accepts being painted or coated with things that contain solvents.


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

I once had an intermedius that got spooked and managed to get behind one of those backgrounds. It that may have been improperly sealed at the factory. Ended up tearing the whole thing apart to get him out. As a result (and other factors), I don't use those types of tanks anymore.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

While you are trying to make your tank safe, also be aware that one very annoying thing about the exo terra design, is that if a frog gets outside of the tank the nearest nicest hiding spot is right under the tank itself. Depending on the weight of the tank and where it is located it may be a big problem to get them out. So consider putting a barrier around the bottom too.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Pubfiction said:


> While you are trying to make your tank safe, also be aware that one very annoying thing about the exo terra design, is that if a frog gets outside of the tank the nearest nicest hiding spot is right under the tank itself. Depending on the weight of the tank and where it is located it may be a big problem to get them out. So consider putting a barrier around the bottom too.


Hmm............................


----------



## SLeal (Feb 21, 2013)

Pubfiction said:


> While you are trying to make your tank safe, also be aware that one very annoying thing about the exo terra design, is that if a frog gets outside of the tank the nearest nicest hiding spot is right under the tank itself. Depending on the weight of the tank and where it is located it may be a big problem to get them out. So consider putting a barrier around the bottom too.



I can second that. I left the top vents open on my exo and after realizing that one of my new ventrimaculata were sitting on top of the Viv, I did a head count which led me to find another poking his head out from underneath. Luckily he jumped out right onto my hand!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I didn't feel like making a whole background, so I gorilla glued the corners to the back of the tank. I also drilled angled holes to fit film canisters and plant plants. I also carved out some angular segments and gorilla glued some epiweb slabs to grow moss. Seems to work ok, was super quick and easy, and takes up less space than most backgrounds.

I do worry about losing the frogs behind the background, especially since they are the frogs in my avatar.

Lucky there was no buddah on this background to worry about.

Thanks.


----------

